# Caucasian Shepherd



## Ben Thompson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYDsawtTIA0 That is one mean dog.


----------



## Ben Thompson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgqE7cqU2nY This is a short video on the Fila.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Ben Thompson said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYDsawtTIA0 That is one mean dog.


The next door neighbor has a chow mix that's the same way. The husband wants to PTL the dog but the clueless wife thinks she can handle the mutt. 

I'm friends with them and told the husband not to worry. I carry a steel baton when I'm working in the garden just in case the dog breaks loose of the wife. 

Frankly I'm dieing to face that dog when I'm armed. He almost got me 2 other times before I started with the baton. 

I told the husband it would be the final time I got attacked.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Was your female like that when you lived in CR?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Ben Thompson said:


> Was your female like that when you lived in CR?


They both started out that way when I first got there. They heard a foreign voice and even when I had someone call their name it was with a accent. 

That seemed to pisse them off even more. &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

I would take them out in front of the in laws and all they wanted to do was eat them. 

The male is actually a social dog so I started with him. I finally with lots of patience and exposure got him to the point where I could walk him into the pulperia (c store) where I was living and he would behave himself. Even let people pet him. 

The female no way unless she knew the guy. She got to the point where she treated the male (deleted) housekeeper I had like one of us. I could walk her past anyone in the street or stop and talk but don't fuking try to touch her or me. I would warn Costa Rican's who are hand shaking maniacs not to to check me. &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

PS.... my old lady wouldn't let me hire the housekeeper chick I wanted. She was a knockout. ☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I should give a tribute to my deceased Rottie. He lived with me in the jungle. I was so remote than I had no normal type running water. I stuck a tree quarter inch PDC pipe in the stream a quarter mile upstream and gravity fed it to our house. 

There was no services of any kind including road in and out. 

My Rottie would run down to the beach to swim and cool off a couple of time a day. He would knew everyone in that town of 140 Indians. 

That MOFO impregnated half the other mutts in town. Last time we checked there were lots of Rottie looking mutts in Drakes Bay, COSTA RICA.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I should give a tribute to my deceased Rottie. He lived with me in the jungle. I was so remote than I had no normal type running water. I stuck a tree quarter inch PDC pipe in the stream a quarter mile upstream and gravity fed it to our house.
> 
> There was no services of any kind including road in and out.
> 
> My Rottie would run down to the beach to swim and cool off a couple of time a day. He would knew everyone in that town of 140 Indians.
> 
> That MOFO impregnated half the other mutts in town. Last time we checked there were lots of Rottie looking mutts in Drakes Bay, COSTA RICA.


It sounds like you are describing a central American version of "Dances with Wolves."


----------



## Ben Thompson

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They both started out that way when I first got there. They heard a foreign voice and even when I had someone call their name it was with a accent.
> 
> That seemed to pisse them off even more. ����
> 
> I would take them out in front of the in laws and all they wanted to do was eat them.
> 
> The male is actually a social dog so I started with him. I finally with lots of patience and exposure got him to the point where I could walk him into the pulperia (c store) where I was living and he would behave himself. Even let people pet him.
> 
> The female no way unless she knew the guy. She got to the point where she treated the male (deleted) housekeeper I had like one of us. I could walk her past anyone in the street or stop and talk but don't fuking try to touch her or me. I would warn Costa Rican's who are hand shaking maniacs not to to check me. ����


Too me that's how personal protection dogs should be but a lot of people on this forum are not of that mindset.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Ben Thompson said:


> It sounds like you are describing a central American version of "Dances with Wolves."


It was one of the best places I lived down there. I'm a glutton for really way back in the middle of nowhere. The kids had to ford 2 rivers to get to the one room open air school house right on the beach under the coconut trees. There wasn't even phone service service other than one solar powered phone at the c store. If it rained you were cut off from the world. The kids would swim on the Pacific during lunch hour. 

The place is Bahia Drake or in English Drake Bay. I think they finally have electricity.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Ben Thompson said:


> Too me that's how personal protection dogs should be but a lot of people on this forum are not of that mindset.


It's tough having that type dog. She just hates people outside her pack. Once in the pack she's a pussycat. The one thing I respect about her is other than on rare occasions she will let the male take the lead. But she won't take any shit off him when push came to shove.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Yeah you can't exactly take them to the dog sitter if you want to go on vacation. LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Ben Thompson said:


> Yeah you can't exactly take them to the dog sitter if you want to go on vacation. LOL


I could tell you stories about the last time we boarded them to look for AZ property. Or the time I flew them back from CR and they almost wouldn't take them on the plane.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I could tell you stories about the last time we boarded them to look for AZ property. Or the time I flew them back from CR and they almost wouldn't take them on the plane.


I only took mine to which ever trainer I'm learning from. The dog sort of knows them.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I should give a tribute to my deceased Rottie. He lived with me in the jungle. I was so remote than I had no normal type running water. I stuck a tree quarter inch PDC pipe in the stream a quarter mile upstream and gravity fed it to our house.
> 
> There was no services of any kind including road in and out.
> 
> My Rottie would run down to the beach to swim and cool off a couple of time a day. He would knew everyone in that town of 140 Indians.
> 
> That MOFO impregnated half the other mutts in town. Last time we checked there were lots of Rottie looking mutts in Drakes Bay, COSTA RICA.


So why did you let your dog breed to those mutts?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Ben Thompson said:


> So why did you let your dog breed to those mutts?


This was jungle with no A/C. There was no electricity. Even refrigeration was a big issue. We had one of the only 5 generators in the town. The others were owned by the Eco lodges. We had a chest freezer that we ran the generator for 4 times daily to keep stuff cold. Fuel had to be brought in by small runabout and brought up to our house by ox cart. We kept stuff cold for all the neighbors. The rest of the time was 12 voltwith the generator charging big deep cycle batteries. 

Although our house was beachfront it sat up on a bluff. The climate was tough on short nose breeds. So our Rottie would go down to the beach alone swimming a few time a day. That's when the action took place. 

You would have to understand how remote and primitive this area is. The tiny Pueblo consisted of a one room school, church, cantina and pulperia. 

Because of no electricity the cantina would have a disco once a month at full moon so people could negotiate the trail while watching out for snakes. 

Obviously I had no car. We had 2 horses, a work horse and a fancy go to the cantina horse..


----------



## Dave Colborn

That sounds like a good life.


Lee H Sternberg said:


> This was jungle with no A/C. There was no electricity. Even refrigeration was a big issue. We had one of the only 5 generators in the town. The others were owned by the Eco lodges. We had a chest freezer that we ran the generator for 4 times daily to keep stuff cold. Fuel had to be brought in by small runabout and brought up to our house by ox cart. We kept stuff cold for all the neighbors. The rest of the time was 12 voltwith the generator charging big deep cycle batteries.
> 
> Although our house was beachfront it sat up on a bluff. The climate was tough on short nose breeds. So our Rottie would go down to the beach alone swimming a few time a day. That's when the action took place.
> 
> You would have to understand how remote and primitive this area is. The tiny Pueblo consisted of a one room school, church, cantina and pulperia.
> 
> Because of no electricity the cantina would have a disco once a month at full moon so people could negotiate the trail while watching out for snakes.
> 
> Obviously I had no car. We had 2 horses, a work horse and a fancy go to the cantina horse..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Dave Colborn said:


> That sounds like a good life.


Dave, I loved it there. We built a great little house out of 5 different kinds of tropical hardwoods. We put it on posts to keep away insects and snakes. It had a 180 degree panoramic viewof the Pacific. 

The closest town was about 20 miles through the bay and upriver on a very dangerous inlet to the ocean. Only small boats could maneuver through it. 

I had a boat so we could get to that town in case of a emergency. We also used it when the shrimp boats anchored in the bay to go to the cantina. We would boat out a get totally fresh shrimp for dinner. Those were great nights. 

The only bad thing was was warm booze and beer. The cantina would boat in block ice on some weekends. That became a treat.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

http://www.soldeosa.com/images/db-001.jpg

Drakes Bay, Costa Rica

The little metal building you see is the pulperia. That the only place to get very basic groceries.


----------



## Ben Thompson

So you were living like Swiss Family Robinson? I don't think I could there but vacation sure. You can let your attack dogs run lose and swim all year round.


----------



## Kevin Cyr

Lee H Sternberg said:


> http://www.soldeosa.com/images/db-001.jpg
> 
> Drakes Bay, Costa Rica
> 
> The little metal building you see is the pulperia. That the only place to get very basic groceries.


 
Much better than Colombia....well certain parts anyway


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Ben Thompson said:


> So you were living like Swiss Family Robinson? I don't think I could there but vacation sure. You can let your attack dogs run lose and swim all year round.


Almost!

Different things become important. No TV, telephone, running water, electricity, mail, cars, police, doctors, hospitals and on a and on.

Survival become a full time job. Everyone counts on everyone else in town. Jungle law prevails. If someone steals the town men pay a night time visit. Church, the school and cantina become the total social life. The school would show a old movie once a week. 

A cop walked in once every 10 days to work out major disputes. He would be there for 2 days and move on. 

I lived there quite a while and loved it totally. But it certainly isn't for everyone. 

People would get snake bites and couldn't get out till morning. Then it took 8 hours to get to a hospital. The young girl next door got bit and I couldn't get her on my boat until 10 AM because the inlet was too rough. It's not all wonderful.

Even getting food was a fun chore. They would butcher a pig once a week about 5 miles from my house. It would take my horse and go get some meat.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Almost!
> 
> Different things become important. No TV, telephone, running water, electricity, mail, cars, police, doctors, hospitals and on a and on.
> 
> Survival become a full time job. Everyone counts on everyone else in town. Jungle law prevails. If someone steals the town men pay a night time visit. Church, the school and cantina become the total social life. The school would show a old movie once a week.
> 
> A cop walked in once every 10 days to work out major disputes. He would be there for 2 days and move on.
> 
> I lived there quite a while and loved it totally. But it certainly isn't for everyone.
> 
> People would get snake bites and couldn't get out till morning. Then it took 8 hours to get to a hospital. The young girl next door got bit and I couldn't get her on my boat until 10 AM because the inlet was too rough. It's not all wonderful.
> 
> Even getting food was a fun chore. They would butcher a pig once a week about 5 miles from my house. It would take my horse and go get some meat.


Its almost like anarchy pretty cool actually.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan

More like self-reliance than anarchy, with a little "Code of the West" thrown in.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Meg O'Donovan said:


> More like self-reliance than anarchy, with a little "Code of the West" thrown in.


I haven't checked in a long time but I think they have a dirt road that can be traveled only during dry season and electricity. I heard the population was up to a thousand. 

They are killing all the fun. ☺☺


----------

